# Canter Over the Mountain - we WON!!



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

first and foremost CONGRATS!!! and omg that first picture is just stunning - it came out absolutely beautiful. shame that the weather was so much worse. i'm still determined one of these days to get to a ride with you with ridge. we did a lot more pushing and cantering and galloping this last camping trip and i have to say he was in such great shape i was amazed. we did a normally 5h ride at an easy trail pace (w/t and some canter/gallop) in 4h with some very long stretches of gallop. poor topper was pooped but ridge just wanted to keep on going! now that i have my own small trailer maybe this fall!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous photos! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow! congratulations on being able to work through that heat and your sickness and winning too. Your mare looks great =)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG that is just fabulous!!! Congratulations. I don't know how you did it coming off of being sick so I think you are the one that is amazing - even though Dreams did a great job too!! Love the picture walking through the water. Gorgeous!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats on your win!

I don't know how you do it. I can't STAND humidity and heat. I probably would have been a no show for the competition. I have no problem riding in the winter, but summer with heat and humidity....no thanks. I don't know how all the southeners do it.

Good for you on the win, and your pics are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow,congrats! Thats sooo awesome. I'm proud of both you guys!


----------



## Nomes (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome! i'm glad you made it through ok!  and Dream did fanastic! congrats!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

Dawn - you and Dreams are the epitome of a fantastic pair. congratulations!!!


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a wonderful accomplishment and ride.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow. I am truly amazed. As a fellow sufferer of migraines, I could not imagine doing such a ride feeling like that. You are very strong. Your horse as well!
Hopefully next time the weather will be cooler. It would be nice to nonchalantly brag that you shaved 3 hrs off your last time, lol.


----------

